# Coyote Pics Wanted



## fishinwriter (Jan 10, 2010)

Does anyone have a good picture of a coyote, either alive or after the hunt, that they would allow me to use with an article I am writing? The photo would appear with my article at suite101.com. It is a pro-hunting article. Full credit will be given to the photographer. Anyone who is interested in sharing such a photo, please pm me. 

Thanks.


----------



## CrappieKiller (Mar 14, 2008)

I know this is an old post but if you still need pics shoot me a PM. I have a couple from trail cameras that may help


----------

